# Tile Estimate Madness



## babilone (Dec 11, 2006)

GD (G-Day) to all,

Im renovating a Master Bath, on the shower Im placing 12x12 tiles with a dual border. Its a jack on jack design and a diamond pattern between the dual border. 

Question? What would be a reasonable price on a shower border (2x12) per linear foot. And when cuts are involved to accomodate a diamond pattern within the shower...what should be the cost for additional cuts on a 12x12 tile?

Bobby


----------



## Rich Turley (Apr 9, 2005)

Showers are pretty difficult for me to price. I never give a sq. ft. price and to me the $6.49 sounds a little low. I usually work out the installation on paper with time estimates as best I can. Intricate designs, or diagonals where the grout lines on two converging walls need to line up will definately slow you down. Once I figure my estimated time on the job I can price the labor, then just add materials. 

Over time I have gotten much better, but in the beginning I took a couple of baths on showers.:laughing: 

Biggest thing I had to overcome was asking for what I thought was an astronomical price. Guess it may be different if you work for a builder, I work directly for the client 98% of the time.

Rich


----------



## Rich Turley (Apr 9, 2005)

The medium would also be a factor. More for stone.

Rich


----------



## babilone (Dec 11, 2006)

Rich, Thanks for the insight. I 've done this for some time ...and never had the intricate design included. It was more of the simple jack on jack design. SO thanks again.

Bobby


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Are you doing this retail or subbing?


----------



## babilone (Dec 11, 2006)

I work directly for the client, so retail.


----------



## justin savage (Apr 4, 2005)

We add 1 to 2 bucks a suare foot for diamond, depending on material and size of shower. I charge 5 to 10 a lineal foot for bullnose, borders depending on materials and layout. justin


----------



## babilone (Dec 11, 2006)

Justin,
Thanks for the insight. I'm new and learning the field everyday, and truth be told ...I'll be green for a long time to come. 
Thanks,

B


----------



## Cranberrykitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Commercial bidding*

Help! Can anyone assist with bidding a large commercial job? I've been selling residential flooring for 5 years now. However, I've recently come across the opportunity to bid a 4300 sf. commercial restaraunt. The bathrooms are 4" x 4" ceramic, the rest consists of quarry tile, all walls with either 6" tile base or coved tile base. What would the going rate per square foot be for installatiuon if my company supplies all the thin-set and grout?:001_unsure:


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Cranberrykitch said:


> Help! Can anyone assist with bidding a large commercial job? I've been selling residential flooring for 5 years now. However, I've recently come across the opportunity to bid a 4300 sf. commercial restaraunt. The bathrooms are 4" x 4" ceramic, the rest consists of quarry tile, all walls with either 6" tile base or coved tile base. What would the going rate per square foot be for installatiuon if my company supplies all the thin-set and grout?:001_unsure:


I'll give you the standard response- there is no "going rate"- you need to determine how many hours you'll need to complete the work, multiply by your billing rate, add for materials, and then add for overhead and profit. Using any prices that get thrown around here would be a good way to get yourself an orange apron so you can stand in the Depot saying "Liquid Nails is in Aisle 5" all day.

Also, are you sure the kitchen is a thinset job? Unless the floor has been pre-sloped, you're likely going to be doing a mud job to get slope for all of the floor sinks and drains that are inevitably in a commercial kitchen.

Bob


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

.....and depending on where this job is located you may be required to use epoxy adhesive or at the very least epoxy grout.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

4300 sq. ft. of Epoxy grout?  , Double your price.:w00t:


----------



## J&J Home Imp. (Nov 25, 2006)

I would triple it. I hate that stuff.


----------



## numbknees (Jan 9, 2007)

Rich Turley said:


> Showers are pretty difficult for me to price. I never give a sq. ft. price and to me the $6.49 sounds a little low. I usually work out the installation on paper with time estimates as best I can. Intricate designs, or diagonals where the grout lines on two converging walls need to line up will definately slow you down. Once I figure my estimated time on the job I can price the labor, then just add materials.
> 
> Over time I have gotten much better, but in the beginning I took a couple of baths on showers.:laughing:
> 
> ...


boy
ain't that the truth


----------



## JesseGaudin (Mar 30, 2007)

Rich Turley said:


> Showers are pretty difficult for me to price. I never give a sq. ft. price and to me the $6.49 sounds a little low. I usually work out the installation on paper with time estimates as best I can. Intricate designs, or diagonals where the grout lines on two converging walls need to line up will definately slow you down. Once I figure my estimated time on the job I can price the labor, then just add materials.
> 
> Over time I have gotten much better, but in the beginning I took a couple of baths on showers.:laughing:
> 
> ...


thats def the truth. when i first started i felt bad for the prices i quoted...however they were just under the norm.


----------



## JesseGaudin (Mar 30, 2007)

and by the way i believe everyone hates epoxy grout i agree triple it


----------



## Divine Design (Apr 2, 2007)

*Divine Design*

I would sit down and diagram out on my computer or if really intricate use graph paper to scale of 1"=1' and do my best to determine amount of hours it will take then add 15 to 20% more time if this is one of your first times doing something this intricate. Believe me if they want it they will be glad to pay it. What ever method don't short change your labors.You may even want to dry lay out the pattern on a floor just to get a feel of how hard it is going to be to align the pattern in the corners.I just did a recess in a shower wall and thank God I did a dry lay first!! It saved me from a mistake in where I was going to make a critical cut in the border that I could not see untill i had laid it out.


----------

